# Providers - VPS Control Panel Nearly Completed



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'd like to present BlueCP (name in progress) to the community. I would like to have 10 - 20 providers who are interested in having a new control panel back me in the release of this project. I've asked in the past for backers to my projects with mixed support. BlueCP as it stands is roughly 70% completed with all of the client area and most of the general administrative functions completed.

*Video:*

http://www.youtube.com/embed/V_UkmZ1gLD0
 
*If you are a provider here is what you will need to contribute to receive a copy:*

$100 upfront plus $25 per month (or more).

My contact information if you are interested: [email protected] or PM me for my Skype.

*Not a provider? Still want to contribute?* http://redonate.net/campaign/bluecp


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great to hear and good luck

I'm not a provider though


----------



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2013)

It looks really nice from the video, I simply love the fact that it works as it's supposed to be and the functions are great, too.

Looking forward to see which other providers that'd be interested in using this panel.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks good from what I can see. Don't make any Centralbackup mistakes lol. It also needs to be very secure. You should hire a team to audit it after its finished.

Would be nice to see a automatic FTP backup for the client end. (ex. they enter ftp and there vps automatically backs up every 24 hours or whatever they set)

Maybe make a thread with what people would like to see feature wise.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks a lot like a skinned CVM, any parts of CVM in this?


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

@AnthonySmith - Well cPHP, but that's just a framework... otherwise 100% my code.

@turfhosting - It's in my planned features list already, but I appreciate the input.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 19, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> Looks a lot like a skinned CVM, any parts of CVM in this?


Honestly it comes off as NEON with a new logo and some pages trimmed back.

It was likely used as a framework to speed up dev?

Francisco


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

@Francisco - Correct, but once again I created almost all of the code in NEON and the code I did not create is not a part of BlueCP.

Most programmers combine the good things they create to build larger projects.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like a great start so far, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm, just looks like CVM to me, is is going to be open source?


----------



## Francisco (Jun 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @Francisco - Correct, but once again I created almost all of the code in NEON and the code I did not create is not a part of BlueCP.
> 
> Most programmers combine the good things they create to build larger projects.


I don't doubt you writing it, I'm just wanting people to get a feel for what 95% is 

Is there a WHMCS module?

IP pool management?

'Per node IP groups'?

bandwidth accounting?

provisioning?

I was positive at one point it said 95% complete so I was a little confused is all.

Options are always good, it just sucks balls that people had to find out the rough way that

my rants about solus are true 

Francisco


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

@AnthonySmith - Yes the source code will be readable for those hosts who pay for it. It will not be free and open source mind you. I'm a fan of "flat rate" type operations... so the costs will be $100 upfront plus $25 per month no matter how many nodes a provider has.

@Fransisco - It's about 70%... mostly just minor admin details missing.

WHMCS => No, but there will be before the 30th of July.

IP Pools => Yes

Per Node IP Groups => Yes

Bandwidth Accounting => Yes (testing out 2 methods at the moment, may use both for double checking)

Provisioning => Yes


----------



## vanarp (Jun 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> Yes the source code will be readable for those hosts who pay for it. It will not be free and open source mind you.


 
Licensing wise, are they allowed to make changes? OR they should log a ticket to you when they see some bug/exploitable code?


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 19, 2013)

Design wise, it looks good. Will there be an option for providers to make a custom template and use it over the default template?


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

Right now with JoePie's name being attached to the solus hack ( allegedly not accusing) and the use of cphp which is his baby.  It make me weary of anything based of that.


----------



## john (Jun 19, 2013)

What happened to CVM?


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

@vanarp - Providers will be able to make changes, the license will require users to share any updates they make to the code aside from template changes.

@FHN-Eric - Yes it comes with a full template system.

@24khost - So you'd trust SolusVM which doesn't even use sanitized database queries, but you won't trust a framework that's running on over 100 websites right now, some of them being devoted to hacker operations and anonymous. (Eg: If there was a vulnerability in cPHP I'm confident those sites would be offline right now.) Also wouldn't it make sense that if joepie91 was involved in this exploit that he'd release cvm FIRST to get everyone to use it instead? (Occam's razor)

@john - Well joepie91 seems to have fallen off the grid about it.


----------



## perennate (Jun 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @john - Well joepie91 seems to have fallen off the grid about it.


He committed something just yesterday


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 19, 2013)

This seems like a good idea. The $100 also seems good to avoid summer hosts using it, then again, look at Mr. Robert "I Hacked RamNode" Clarke. I wonder how the hell that kid could afford being a LEB provider....

Look at me, a 17 year old bashing a 14-year old.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 19, 2013)

What about things like rDNS -- PowerDNS is what I use now but could care less what backend it uses for rDNS.

Easy import from Solus? What OS is this on? Centos? DEBIAN? IPv6 support?

Would be killer if provisioning with WHMCS makes the user/account, the email tells them to log into the panel, and make them set the  root password that way or something like that?


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @24khost - So you'd trust SolusVM which doesn't even use sanitized database queries, but you won't trust a framework that's running on over 100 hacker related websites right now. (Eg: If there was a vulnerability in cPHP I'm confident those sites would be offline right now.) Also wouldn't it make sense that if joepie91 was involved in this exploit that he'd release cvm FIRST to get everyone to use it instead? (Occam's razor)


As for me we don't use Solus.  Second of all anything remotley connected to 100 hacker related sites scares me.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 19, 2013)

24khost said:


> Right now with JoePie's name being attached to the solus hack ( allegedly not accusing) and the use of cphp which is his baby.  It make me weary of anything based of that.


Uhm, what?



john said:


> What happened to CVM?


Still under development. Been taking on some paid open-source work to cover my living expenses (the donations that came in for CVM simply weren't enough to cover that), so I had to reprioritize things and reshuffle my schedule. Currently starting to get used to my new schedule, with some help of the to-do list application I wrote, and you'll see development speeding up again over time as things progress. The repository can still be followed here.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

joepie91 said:


> Uhm, what?


I have heard your name thrown around in this issue.  I am not accusing you of anything as I have no first hand knowledge, but right now I am suspect of anything that is being used on over 100 hacker websites (claimed by bluevm).  I am not calling you a hacker but people who I trust not being thrilled with you makes me take a second to pause.  Sorry rather safe than sorry.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 19, 2013)

24khost said:


> I have heard your name thrown around in this issue.  I am not accusing you of anything as I have no first hand knowledge, but right now I am suspect of anything that is being used on over 100 hacker websites (claimed by bluevm).  I am not calling you a hacker but people who I trust not being thrilled with you makes me take a second to pause.  Sorry rather safe than sorry.


Okay, seriously - what the hell are you going on about?


----------



## ryancleary (Jun 19, 2013)

24khost said:


> I have heard your name thrown around in this issue.  I am not accusing you of anything as I have no first hand knowledge, but right now I am suspect of anything that is being used on over 100 hacker websites (claimed by bluevm).  I am not calling you a hacker but people who I trust not being thrilled with you makes me take a second to pause.  Sorry rather safe than sorry.


Stop posting on drugs m8.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

Not on drugs.  Joe's name was some how attached to this solus issue.  He advised people to give Curtis another chance.  Bluevm just made the statement that cphp is used on 100 hacker websites.  I am not accusing Joe of anything but saying right now I am very weary of anything to do with anybody who might be involved in the situation.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 19, 2013)

24khost said:


> Not on drugs.  Joe's name was some how attached to this solus issue.


How?



24khost said:


> He advised people to give Curtis another chance.


Correct.



24khost said:


> Bluevm just made the statement that cphp is used on 100 hacker websites.


Source?



24khost said:


> I am not accusing Joe of anything but saying right now I am very weary of anything to do with anybody who might be involved in the situation.


There's really not much of a practical difference between "accusing someone of something" and "making posts about things that would allegedly be the case, yet are not documented anywhere else, and only give a 'I'm not sure' disclaimer later on". End result is the same.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

look at the first post on page 2 I quoted it. 

Well until everything unfolds and we see everything, just keeping a distance.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 19, 2013)

24khost said:


> look at the first post on page 2 I quoted it.


I actually read over that before, and I have no idea what it is refering to. I'm pretty sure CPHP doesn't run on 100 sites _at all_, let alone 'hacker sites'.



24khost said:


> Well until everything unfolds and we see everything, just keeping a distance.


You do realize that CPHP is open-source, right? You can just look at the source, and judge for yourself.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I was just going off his quote.  Like I said once this all pans out I will readjust my views.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 19, 2013)

> You do realize that CPHP is open-source, right? You can just look at the source, and judge for yourself.


Are you serious? The vast majority of the folks that make claims on something being insecure (and indeed some of the ones that post "source" and claim vulnerability) don't have the first clue what they'd actually be looking at if they saw the source, and wouldn't be in any position to judge. You could dump a load of tcl, tell them it's PHP, and they'd be none the wiser.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

Moving back to the main point instead of "I don't like this or that..."

@SkylarM

*What about things like rDNS?*

BlueCP will use PowerDNS for rDNS and eventually offloaded DNS for clients.

*Easy import from Solus?*

Yes I will be developing an import feature for hypervm and solusvm.

*What OS is this on?*

It is currently non-OS specific, however the installer that I have works for CentOS. Creating an installer for another OS would be fairly simple.

*Account provisioning, how is it done?*

BlueCP creates accounts by asking the administrator for an email address and client name. It then issues an email to that person with a one time unique activation URL. The user clicks on said activation URL from their email and is allowed to set their password for the first time. Passwords are never passed in plain text or via email.


----------



## Zen (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope you get the funding, and I hope you're the first of the many people that promise a panel to actually release.

I assume this will be packaged with a WHMCS module, correct?

If a provider was to pay the fee, would they get access to use the product at this very moment - or would they need to wait until it's actually ready for release?

Will you be putting a demo online and pushing updates to that? I'm sure that would get a few more people interested.

Who is developing, just yourself or others? 

Thanks


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 19, 2013)

@Zen - I am hoping to have a list of providers willing to back it by Friday. Those providers would pay for their license and be given access to the current source code along with updates as they are created. I will also be giving away 20 - 30 VPS for users to test functionality within the next week and I'll be developing a website for the support and administration of it.

Currently Rallias (Ronald Barnstoff) and myself are the developers. I'd like to hire on an additional programmer assuming the launch goes well.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @Zen - I am hoping to have a list of providers willing to back it by Friday. Those providers would pay for their license and be given access to the current source code along with updates as they are created. I will also be giving away 20 - 30 VPS for users to test functionality within the next week and I'll be developing a website for the support and administration of it.
> 
> Currently Rallias (Ronald Barnstoff) and myself are the developers. I'd like to hire on an additional programmer assuming the launch goes well.


I'm very interested in this - can you email me [email protected] Thanks


----------



## xmob (Jun 20, 2013)

Will this CP have a client API that could possibly be used with my project?


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 20, 2013)

@xmob - Yes it will.


----------



## Abdussamad (Jun 21, 2013)

Aren't updates every 10 seconds a little too much? Won't it lead to increased load or something?


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 21, 2013)

@Abdussamad - You can of course change it to longer intervals... here's some stats from our current systems tracker:

Average requests per hour: 174338

Average requests per second: 48

Average viewers per 10 second period: 484

Our system does cache the data it retrieves so if there's more than 1 request for each machine per interval (Eg: 10 seconds) it just pulls it from the database.

Load average for our master node with the requests as listed above: 0.08

Increased slave load: 0.01 - 0.02

Aside from extra bandwidth usage this system is pretty efficient.


----------

